# Bit off more than he could chew.



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

A fishing buddy and I found this floating in the Water at Conneaut Lake, Pa while pike fishing yesterday. 

To quote my friends reactions, "I will never say we are using to big of a bait again."

Pike was about 41 inches and the bass in its mouth, we figure, was about 18 inches. 

Not exactly the way I want to go in either case.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

cool pic- thx for sharing.... Pike are silly.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Good Pic. As you said ,,He bit off more than he could chew...Makes a person wonder how often this happens and no one ever knows...JIM....CL....


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

thats wild i picked up a good size walleye with a huge bluegill stuck the the same way at rice lake years ago


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Neat pic..That's a biggun.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

that's the new food net works TV,fish versus food show all you can eat fish dinner,great photo,thanks


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I saw a 27" walleye at Berlin this spring with a huge shad stuck in his mouth. Usually No camera when you need it.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is a RockBass eating a perch we found while up Mich. camping
View attachment 37804


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm told the "small" pike in this pic was 36"! Appears to be real...who knows...


----------



## Joe kish (Dec 11, 2006)

any idea what lake that pike picture was taken in? thats like the real life fresh water jaws rite there!! almost scary!


----------



## bigmac27 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow!! Thats a true monster.... that has to be some kind of record pike


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Now that is a true gator. That has to be a 55" + pike.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

photo of the pike on pike attack was part of an internet hoax from a few years back. the photo is not doctored in any way, but the hoax is that the fish that got hit was 36" the next photo you would see is of this this truely monster pike laying accross a proud fisherman's lap. the fictional story is that the guy hooked the 36" pike on a sluggo somewhere on rainy lake, then a monser pike hit it and the fisherman was able to get both fish in. In truth the pike that got hit is no where near 36" and the giant pike in the photo, which i bet just about everyone has seen, that fish was caught holland on a super shad rap. the fish was 50" long and weighted 42.5lbs Now all of that is coming for the north american fishing club, they did a story about email a couple of years ago. if anyone is interested in the artical i have it send me a PM and i'll email it to you. schuster thanks for sharing your photo........PS eyecatchum2 only wishs he could catch fish like redcanoe


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

I was up on the French River in ON this summer and had a stringer full of 18-2?inch pike and docked the boat leaving the fish in the water for about 30 min off the side of the boat. I came back down to the dock to clean them and there was a pike as big as my leg chewing on one of the ones on the stringer. I almost crapped my pants. 
lol we used bigger lures the rest of the week but couldn't get anything that large. I am guessing it was 40+inches


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

Wait, I thought he caught a 18" Pike, then the 36" hit the 18", THEN the 50" hit the 36"!!!! lol Gotta love fish stories...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I caught a 22.5" Smallie on a chunky 8" Bluegill while fishing for flatheads. The gilly got stuck in its mouth and when I set the hook it ripped out of the gill's back and luckily it caught the lip of the smallmouth. It was wild, the smallmouth was paralyzed so I just reeled her right on in. Unfortunately she had swallowed the head of the gill, but still had about 3" of tail hanging out of her mouth...Wasn't anyway that gill was coming out, period (it was HUGE (bluegill). Had to send her on her way after a few minutes with the poor bloogill hanging out of her mouth...Probably died, sucks.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

therockgj said:


> Wait, I thought he caught a 18" Pike, then the 36" hit the 18", THEN the 50" hit the 36"!!!! lol Gotta love fish stories...


either way, that particular speciman is huge!!!!!!


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

that would be the photo rock


----------



## mr bill (Nov 17, 2010)

this sort of thing does happen more often then we think.....up in the u.p. of mi. there is a mount of 2 muskies that were found floating in a lake by a c.o. and i believe that the old fishing facts mag. carried an artical about that. the biggest muskie was around the 60" mark and the littler 1 was around the 30" mark.


now i would like to say if you know of a lake with a bunch of little pike in it. leave the bigger pike in there and take out only the little guys, because other then us. those big females are the only 1's that will prey on the smaller pike except us of coarse.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is a 30" catfish that choked to death on a 9" bluegill in my pond....


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

Wicked awesome.................


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

How bout the basketball eating catfish

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_catfish_basketball.htm


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

largemouth bass will eat pretty big bait. a 15 inch LMB will eat a 9 inch shad. have you ever caught those dink 8 inch bass on a 5 inch stickbait? I always love to cast good sized bluegill to see what I might get. ive caught 9 inch rockbass in the tusc on 5-6 inch crayfish. on the other side of that I caught a 5 lbs bass on a small crappie jig. guess if it triggers their instincts it will attack.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

it's not uncommon for muskie fishermen using huge 15 inch lures to catch walleye barely larger than the lure, and largemouth and smallmouth commonly eat stuff 1/2 to 2/3 their length!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

that rockbass eating a perch cracks me up ! haha


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

This baby was hungry! Hope he's just as dumb in 5 or 6 years. I may need a muskie bait. LOL!........................................................................................................................................






...............................................


----------



## Ntflyer (Aug 6, 2008)

Caught this 46" 29# beauty of a Pike in 1986 in White River Ontario, the only thing it tried to eat was me when I got very careless. Took 8 stitches to repair me 5 days later when we were flown back out!


----------

